# Phantom pregnancy



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Took Tilly to the vets today. She has been acting a bit strange this last week not eating crying a lot also showing signs of aggression towards 2 dogs that came to close to her treats when out on walks which is not like her. They said she is having a phantom pregnancy and that it can take up to 3 weeks to go. She is booked in to be done beginning of June which we might have to change. Does anyone have any experience of this. She has lost 1 kg in weight.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Pops ... Sarah with Daisy & Millie has experienced this with Daisy .. 

It is very common actually so please try not to worry, Tilly will come out the other other side of it  

How old is Tilly? is this her first season?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor thing, she will be feeling exactly like she has had a litter but all muddled too as obviously there are no puppies.
My parents had a bitch that suffered a couple of phantoms and she showed these behaviours too, she also adopted a teddy bear, wouldn't even leave the house at all and was reluctant to even leave her 'pup' to go for a wee in the garden. It is heartbreaking to watch them but they do come out the other side. Extra cuddles for her


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

She is 11 months now nearly 1!! She had her first season 7 weeks ago. The vet said that it's very important that all the symptoms go before she gets done so I hope I don't get it wrong!! Bless her


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Pops, Bess is the same age and has also been showing signs of this following her first season.

Here is the thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7748

Hope she is back to her normal self very soon. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Bess and Tilly ... hugs from JoJo xxx

I hope they get over this quickly without too much upset


----------

